

Prosecutors seek to block Xbox hacking pioneer from mod-chip trial - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/10/prosecutors-seek-to-block-xbox-hacking-pioneer-from-mod-chip-trial.ars

======
jrockway
You know the law is fucked up when someone refuses to publish a book that
tells the reader how to solder an LED to a device he owns.

~~~
VladRussian
>to a device he owns

that small detail is easily correctable. Like in the recent court case about
reselling of Adobe software, it looks more and more like "licensed to own".
Even if you still own hardware, the software inside it, like BIOS flash may
happened to be just "licensed" to you.

------
xxpor
What the hell? Fair use isn't a defense? Land of the free my ass. More like
land of the almighty $.

~~~
eli
But that's not what the DMCA says. I'm not sure, "I disagree with the law" is
a valid defense for breaking it.

~~~
imd
“It is not desirable to cultivate a respect for the law, so much as for the
right”

— Thoreau, _Civil Disobedience_
([https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Civil_Disobed...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Civil_Disobedience_%28Thoreau%29))

~~~
chc
Unfortunately, the courts only deal with the law not the right.

